# AC: Pop. Growing, mere slogan or name?



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

Since many people are debating about it.  I thought I would make a thread about it so it wasn't being off-topic or ruining other threads.



Here's my opinion(coughfactcough).

I know for a fact that the first Animal Crossing was called Animal Crossing and the population growing was just part of the cover design.  Animal Crossing Wild World is the name, not just part of the cover design.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 10, 2006)

i agree with you

if that was it's name it wold be on the binding


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i agree with you
> 
> if that was it's name it wold be on the binding


 Yup, I stated that in the other thread.  It's not on the spine, just part of the cover design.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2006)

I thought it was fact that "Population Growing" wasn't part of the name.  So what you say isn't opinion, but fact.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 10, 2006)

That's true!  It would be on the spine!  Problem solved...I hope!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I thought it was fact that "Population Growing" wasn't part of the name.  So what you say isn't opinion, but fact.


 I would've said that <_< well, I was thinking about it, but I never did .


----------



## Grawr (Jun 10, 2006)

Listen, I know you made this thread partly because I was saying it was called "Population Growing" along with...I think it was Odd, but anyway, you didnt have to waste your time making this thread.

I know its not called "Population Growing", but thats what I call it. Thats how I tell the difference between Animal Crossing for the gamecube and Animal Crossing Wild World. I'm always calling it "Population Growing" whether its fact or opinion


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

Whoa...it's just a thread like any other thread in this forum <_< you don't have to get all defensive.  We're all posting our opinions in here.

Also, I didn't waste any time    			 thanks anyways though .

And if I stay on TBT a minute longer I'm going to miss FMA >_<;;;


----------



## Grawr (Jun 10, 2006)

...Alright, I'm sorry PKMN...I'm mad for completely different reasons and I'm just taking my anger out in this thread...I really didnt mean to seem defensive... :no:  :no:  :no:


----------



## MGMT (Jun 10, 2006)

Who cares tho you can call it Animal Crossing Population Growing if you want thats your opinion call what you ant its your choice to make


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Who cares tho you can call it Animal Crossing Population Growing if you want thats your opinion call what you ant its your choice to make


 Thank you.    
^_^


----------



## ƒish (Jun 11, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> ...Alright, I'm sorry PKMN...I'm mad for completely different reasons and I'm just taking my anger out in this thread...I really didnt mean to seem defensive... :no:  :no:  :no:


 i think you two need to hold hands for about 20 minutes, then it'll all be better.

and, just so you know, any time you call it "animal crossing population growing" in public, no matter what, someone will say thats not the name, so in short, dont. >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 11, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## The Red Special (Jun 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> And if I stay on TBT a minute longer I'm going to miss FMA >_<;;;


 It wouldn't be a loss.

And my verdict (which is final [shutup, you in the back]):
It is Animal Crossing... yeah.  Population Growing is not a subtitle.


----------

